# looking for triple bead stile and rail raised panel bit set



## TREEBOY (Jan 24, 2009)

Hello fellow lumberjocks. I am looking for a tradition 3 piece stile and rail bit raised panel cutter set but that has a classical triple bead profile. not ogee shape, or single bead, or 45deg but 3 equal beads that become the inner profile as well as the joinery. I've seen it before but cannot find it any where. Can any one help me? Thank-you cam at ebpub . info


----------



## AlaskaGuy (Jan 29, 2012)

A drawing or picture would be helpful.

You can always have it custom made.


----------



## RobS888 (May 7, 2013)

This is the closest I could find…

http://walzcraft.com/products/cabinet-doors/french-mitered-cabinet-doors/


----------



## jerryminer (Jun 15, 2014)

Eagleamerica offers a double-bead cope-and-stick router bit set, but I don't think I've ever seen a triple bead.


----------



## TREEBOY (Jan 24, 2009)

Thank-you. My search continues. I will let you know when I find it. Custom made might be the solution.


----------



## sawdustdad (Dec 23, 2015)

Never seen a triple bead cope and stick set. But that is not what you'd call "classical.' The term "classical" usually refers to a cove and bead profile. There are a bunch of cutter sets called "classical."

I'd say a true triple bead set would be a custom cutter set, perhaps craftsman or victorian style.

Are you trying to reproduce or match something you have already? post a picture. there may be alternatives.


----------

